# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein >  Geld Überweisung

## marrai

Hallo,
ich brauch mal dringend Hilfe. In Thailand sollen nächste Woche 316000 THB auf einem Konto der Siambank landen. Wie überweise ich günstiger, wenn ich in THB oder in € überweise? Denn wenn ich das hier umrechne ist das ein unterschied von fast 300 €. Gebe ich 316000THB ein ensteht ein Betrag von ca. 7600€ und gebe ich 7600€ ein, dann kommen ja nur ca.305000THB raus, logischerweise. Mein Frage ist also welchen €-Betrag überweise ich, wenn ich € überweise oder sollte ich in THB überweisen. 
Kop Khun Krap

----------


## schiene

Erkundige dich bitte vorab bei deiner Bank von welcher aus du die Überweisung tätigen willst.
Normalerweise ist es besser Euro zu überweisen.Nur muß dann glaube auch in Thailand ein Eurokonto angelegt sein.
Ansonsten werden deine Euro automatisch in Bath zu dem tagesüblichen Wechselkurs gut geschrieben.
Frage aber bitte besser bei der Bank nach.

----------


## isaanfan

> Erkundige dich bitte vorab bei deiner Bank von welcher aus du die Überweisung tätigen willst.
> Normalerweise ist es besser Euro zu überweisen.*Nur muß dann glaube auch in Thailand ein Eurokonto angelegt sein.*


Nein, braucht es nicht. Geht auf jedes Konto. Wird dann wie du schreibst, nur gleich umgerechnet und die Euro als Währung sind futsch. Brauchst du wirklich Euro in Thailand, geht es dann nur mit Rücktausch zzgl. Auffschlag/Gebühren.

isaanfan

----------


## marrai

Hallo
Wenn der kontoinhaber genau 316000 bath abheben muss, wieviel euro muss ich dann überweisen? der kurs ist doch zur zeit um die 40 oder?

----------


## schiene

den aktuellen Wechselkurs der Banken kannst du hier überprüfen.
http://bankexchangerates.daytodaydata.net/default.aspx
Allerdings wird eine Bathgenaue Überweisung nicht funktionieren da der Kurs ja auch schwankt und du nicht genau weisst wann das geld in Thailand auf das Konto kommt.

----------


## Enrico

Ebend, muss schon etwas mehr überweisen, genau bekommst du das nie hin, zumal die Bank in Thailand auch noch bisschen was einstreicht.

----------

